# Question on Terminology



## LarryWolfe (Jan 26, 2007)

I agree with Brian, sounds good!  

You can pull the picnic as well if you decide too, just incase you didn't know.


----------



## wittdog (Jan 26, 2007)

What those guys said...good luck on the cook...don't worry to much about the temp...you will use more fuel but the guru will help


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 26, 2007)

kimmal said:
			
		

> It doesn't matter that it's "Leg Portion" and not Shoulder?



There are two sections to the "shoulder".  The butt is the upper portion and the lower part is the picnic portion.  I'm guessing since it's labled "leg portion" it's the picnic.  Can you post a pic for us??


----------



## Finney (Jan 26, 2007)

Labels are there to confuse you.  :? 

But you should be fine with what you have.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 26, 2007)

kimmal said:
			
		

> I knew that I should have brought my camera to work.  I did take pics but they are at home.  I'll have to post them when I get home tonight.
> 
> Brian J it looks a little like those.
> 
> ...




As long as it's a fresh ham and not a cured/smoked ham yes you can use it for pulled or chopped pork.


----------



## Unity (Jan 26, 2007)

These URLs might help.   

http://www.foodsubs.com/MeatPorkPicnic.html

http://www.foodsubs.com/MeatPorkShoulder.html

--John  8)


----------



## Diva Q (Jan 26, 2007)

Allan,

it will turn out great I am sure of it!!!


----------



## Bobberqer (Jan 26, 2007)

here's another pictoral presentation for ya 

http://www.theotherwhitemeat.com/aspx/a ... ulder.aspx

http://www.theotherwhitemeat.com/aspx/b ... aspx?id=28


----------



## Cliff H. (Jan 26, 2007)

If you can't get help here then I don't know what to tell ya.


----------



## cleglue (Jan 26, 2007)

Kimmal,

Whether it is the whole shoulder, boston butt, picnic, or the whole ham they all will good up nice.  ALOT of folks in North Carolina only cook hams.

Here are some pictures from the FFA club where I teach high school who cook hams every Monday before Thanksgiving for a fund raiser.











Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Gary in VA (Jan 26, 2007)

if it has plenty of fat on it....just throw it on .. cook it to 195 and pull away... it will be fine... 

if it dont have fat on it... just throw it on .. cook it to 150 and slice and eat it.


----------



## cleglue (Jan 26, 2007)

We also like updates during the smoking process.


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 26, 2007)

a 9lb picnic would be hefty! 9 lbs is on the larger size for a butt! a 9 lb picnic would be big.


----------



## CarolinaQue (Jan 26, 2007)

That there is the "butt" or top portion of the "ham" or back leg of a pig. 


I know, confusing. But the word "butt" on the packaging only refers to the top end of the whole leg or shoulder. Where it comes from on the pig is determined by wheather or not "leg", or "shoulder" proceeds the term. 

Either way, it will be tasty. But the "butt" from the leg, or ham will take longer than a "butt" from the shoulder area.

Tim


----------



## cleglue (Jan 26, 2007)

Looks kinda like a ham I'm thinking.  It will still be tasty.


----------



## Finney (Jan 26, 2007)

Looks like a ham to me too.  Butts come from the front legs, hams from the rear.


A little insight as to why the meat from the front leg is known as the "butt".

"In pre-revolutionary New England and into the Revolutionary War, some pork cuts (not those highly valued, or "high on the hog," like loin and ham) were packed into *casks or barrels (also known as "butts") *for storage and shipment. The way the hog shoulder was cut in the Boston area became known in other regions as "Boston Butt." This name stuck and today, Boston butt is called that almost everywhere in the US,… except in Boston.


----------



## Finney (Jan 26, 2007)

kimmal said:
			
		

> CarolinaQue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you want to pull it, cook to the range you said.  If you want to slice it, cook somewhere around 165 - 175*.


----------



## cleglue (Jan 26, 2007)

I think it will take about 15 hours or so.  You also need to add 1 or 2 hours to the time to let the meat rest.

Someone help here on the time of a 9 pound ham.


----------



## cflatt (Jan 26, 2007)

cleglue said:
			
		

> I think it will take about 15 hours or so.  You also need to add 1 or 2 hours to the time to let the meat rest.
> 
> Someone help here on the time of a 9 pound ham.



Not sure exactly how long it will be , but I agree, I would allow yourself 1.5 -2 hrs per pound to be safe. Then an hour or 2 to rest. better to have it wating on you than you on it.


----------



## jminion1 (Jan 27, 2007)

kimmal
What you got was a fresh ham, the term used are a common name for a portion of freah ham. Cooks like butt.
Jim


----------



## Bobberqer (Jan 27, 2007)

cleglue said:
			
		

> .
> 
> Someone help here on the time of a 9 pound ham.



From the looks of it, you've trimmed off a lot of fat... 

so, going onto the smoker it,s not 9 pounds anymore.. probably over a pound of fat, if not two pounds....

It will, in any case extrude a lot of fat when you cook it, so it my be wise to have a drip pan underneath it...

if you do not feel like cooking it for 15 odd hours, you might consider cooking it the first 6-7 hours at 300*, until it reaches 165ish, internal temps, then foil it, then put it in a pan....then the next 2-3-4  hours at 250-275 range...until it reaches 190, then put it in a dry cooler for an hour , or so, before you pull it... save the juices from the pan,,, de fat the juices, and put it back into the pulled product...adds a nice flavor to the meat//


----------



## Cliff H. (Jan 27, 2007)

How much space do you have between the insulation and the smoker?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 27, 2007)

Keep that lid on!!!  Or that pork will be tomorrow's breakfast.....................when it finally finishes!!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 27, 2007)

Smaller Pics... ...you're welcome!


----------



## cleglue (Jan 27, 2007)

You'll have alot to eat.  What did you stuff your ABTs with?


----------



## Finney (Jan 28, 2007)

kimmal said:
			
		

> I knew I'd get it for opening the lid.
> 
> Greg, sorry I'll post smaller pics next time.
> 
> ABTs are stuff with cream cheese, shrimp and a little bit rub



Mmmmm  Shrimp............

I've heard rumors that they can be made with crawfish.  :roll:  _(inside joke)_


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 29, 2007)

Good looking dinner! I like the chaffing dish set up!


----------

